# Bryants Bitters on eBay



## goodman1966 (Jul 4, 2015)

If you have never seen one here it is ! Wish it was mine !  
http://m.ebay.com/itm/351444519206?nav=SEARCH


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2015)

Seems a bit pricey for a dug bottle with a replaced top no matter how in demand they are but I guess we'll find out.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 4, 2015)

If you are not a "Dyed in the wool", "Hard Core" Western BITTERS bottle collector it is difficult to understand the mechanics of this stuff. These early, exclusively western bottles, Bitters & Whiskies in particular, was / is a way of us Westerners getting our pound of flesh from the snooty Eastern collectors. They held reign for a long time and Western bottles were looked down on, too new, not old enough, not attractive compared to the Flasks and figural bitters. Along comes the Bryant's, Cassin's, Lacuour's, Dr. Wonser's, etc. & Western Bitters were on the radar. Eastern collectors wanted them and had deep pockets. All that said, that particular bottle IS a bit steep but who knows? There are fewer than 6 - 8 total known. I will be keeping an eye of interest on it.            Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2015)

I like it Jim, well put.I wonder if the deeper pocketed western folk would pay more now if it is tied to a western glasshouse as opposed to just the bitters collectors. I suspect they would.Is it?Warren Friedrich would know if that part is true.I missed the opportunity to buy his book do to bad finances at the time he offered.[] That still bugs me!!!!!!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 4, 2015)

I remember right after "The San Francisco Dig" a Bryant's Cone broke the record for bottle sales at, I believe I remember, $65,000. I don't know who it went to. There are some "Deep Pocket" western collectors but they don't seem to be quite as deep as eastern collector's. My "Deep Pockets" always seemed to be turned inside out.      Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2015)

That's how they get empty. [8|]You need to keep them turned in. []


----------



## teamballsout (Jul 4, 2015)

He/we have tried to keep em turned in but it just falls out the holes already burnt in them from the last pice of glass we drooled over and gave in to lol.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 4, 2015)

So far I have not found anything tying these to a western glass house. They were made in the east and sold exclusively in the west. Read about it here. http://www.westernbitters...w-information.html?m=1        Mitch


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 4, 2015)

botlguy said:
			
		

> All that said, that particular bottle IS a bit steep but who knows? There are fewer than 6 - 8 total known. I will be keeping an eye of interest on it.            Jim


And of this total, I believe that only three of them are without damage!!!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 4, 2015)

Mitch, you are correct and while there is no PROOF either way, the consensus is and always been, in my view, that they are Eastern Made and used exclusively for a Western concern / business. That aside, both East & West get to crow about the Bryant's.   GREAT bottle anyway you look at it.             Jim


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 6, 2015)

I saw one like this at a show, I think the price was $58,000.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 6, 2015)

If I were to buy a bottle like this one for this price, I'd be puckered up thinking that someday someone might find a stash of them somewhere...with flasks you are pretty much guaranteed that won't happen but with production medicine bottles like these we all know it might happen some day!  I have found a few stashes of what had been extremely rare bottles in my time digging. Nonetheless, for sure a beautiful bottle and too bad they didn't market them here in Texas!


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like he has the ladies leg version too !
http://m.ebay.com/itm/351447133402?nav=SEARCH


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2015)

That is kinda like what nhpharm was thinking maybe. They were very rare but many have been found in the last while.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 7, 2015)

As far as a lot of the Bryants cone bottles being discovered I don't think its gonna happen, research has discovered that the cones were made for only a very short time due to the bottles instability, so a lot weren't made in the first place, and it didn't seem to be all that  popular of a  product either. The ladies leg version are more readily available , but there is not a whole bunch of them either. and five to six thousand seems to be a fairly stable pricefor the ladies leg variety, the cones have sold for as much as 75,000.00 dollars if mint or very near mint. It has been estimated that only three mint bottles of the cone exist, those are known examples, of course there may be a few others, as some bottle collectors are quite private about their collections.............


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 15, 2015)

Well neither sold and the ladies leg has been relisted. At the same price.


----------

